# Oh, How I Love Petsmart...Let Me Count The Ways!



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I love their price matching policy anyway...
I walked in with the Drs Foster and Smith webpages printed out and bought two Emporer 400's For $37.49 each. Petsmart's price was $74.99
I bought a Stealth heater for $17.59, Petsmart's price was $29.99.
I saved $87!!!
Now if they only knew their fish.......


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Idiots. The aren't supposed to match prices like that. They can match prices of other non online retailers but from what I have been told by many different people they aren't allowed to match online retailers prices.

I went for a interview at a Pet smart once, I got rejected of course simply cause they don't know what they **** they are doing and are afraid of having a basic employee succeed them.

They also don't train or higher employees with any knowledge what so ever. Some Pet Co's. might not be any better but at least they train even though some of the knowledge given to them may be off its still an attempt!

I stay away from Pet smart. Every time I would go in one after I was rejected I had some ill experienced employee argue with me about stupid **** or was just horrified by the amounts of deads in the tanks.

Its either Mom and Pop stores for me or friends that do they're own things.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably better to support F&S instead of the big box pet stores, since they have prices and products..... I'm always grumpy when I leave those box stores. Places that sell pacu's and give bad information don't get my money... even if they're willing to meet an internet price.

I like to support local stores fish stores when I can, but sometimes F&S offers too much savings on filters and things.

-Ryan


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

yea I think petsmart lists the size for red devils and midas, and green terrors as 8 inches max! lol and a 30 gallon plus tank is required! Can you imagina a 14 inch red devil in a 30 gallon tank ! lol!


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

I will not buy from petsmart or petco no matter what, companies like that have destroyed LFS and local pet stores.


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

thefish said:


> I will not buy from petsmart or petco no matter what, companies like that have destroyed LFS and local pet stores.


Exactly, but by my screwing them, I look on it as one of many small nails in their coffin!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

One of the LFS in my area is a dump compared to even Pet Smarts standards and they have been up and making sorry attempts at saltwater stuff for a very long time.

My 2 favorite stops have actually succeeded. Lots of people that are not into keeping fish or any animals in general go to Pet Smart and PETCO and those 2 small stores actually benefit for the fact that the people used the big stores as a start, realized they were a joke, and went with the small guys in the end.


----------



## 4Runner (Sep 6, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> Idiots. The aren't supposed to match prices like that. They can match prices of other non online retailers but from what I have been told by many different people they aren't allowed to match online retailers prices.


Some people have been giving you bad info. It's company policy to price match. Any manager that say others wise is breaking the company rules. Some try to say that they only match their online prices but that's false. The only thing in their rules is that they can charge the shipping charge for heavy items such as sand but most don't. Ask me how I know this? Well my brother in law is a manager of a petsmart in Texas. I asked him about all this way back when he took the store over.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Is it the one in San Antonio?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

4Runner said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots. The aren't supposed to match prices like that. They can match prices of other non online retailers but from what I have been told by many different people they aren't allowed to match online retailers prices.
> ...


I work in retail. I never heard of any store ever matching prices of a online or catalog exclusive store. Especially not chain stores like PET CO or Pet Smart. Not a single store I have ever worked at allowed us to match prices of online shops or mail catalogs.

One exception is if the store has a online shop itself and has different online prices then the Manager was allowed to adjust the prices .

On occasion you find a manager that dont know any better and lets it slide but thats about it from what I have experienced as well as from what I have been trained.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> 4Runner said:
> 
> 
> > JWerner2 said:
> ...


where have u been man?? petsmarts will matching price with any store ( online or not ) dont matter just bring the print to them ..its the store policy to do that...i got 2 AC110 for 44.99 at petsmarts (69.99) a bunch of people here been doing that no problem
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173599


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

My 3 stores that are close by me here in the Columbus OH area will only match their own online prices. They won't match anyone else's

It sounds to me that it is different everywhere and the managers just do what their managers tell them to do, does anybody know for sure what the corporate policy is?


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

sbernstecker said:


> My 3 stores that are close by me here in the Columbus OH area will only match their own online prices. They won't match anyone else's
> 
> It sounds to me that it is different everywhere and the managers just do what their managers tell them to do, does anybody know for sure what the corporate policy is?


I'd email corporate- highly doubtful local store managers can make that call.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Exactly, they only match online prices of their own online store. They will not match online exclusive store such as Dr's Foster and Smith. Now if PETCO has a online special then they might do it but not online OR catalog exclusive type stores and they have many reasons why.

Stores like Dr's Foster and Smith and other online exclusive stores as well as the mail catalog stores are a whole different ball game!

Some Mom and Pop stores will cause in most cases at certain times of the day you can communicate with the owner them self but most retailers with chains like PETCO or Pet Smart wont do it. They will have floods of people coming with printouts catching way to many deals! Online stores are not competitors to chains like this. They may get outsold on some items but they are exclusive to online purchases and mail order catalogs and any real retail manager would admit that they might be intimidated by some of those stores but they are a totally different game and are not considered a competitor.



> where have u been man?? pet smarts will matching price with any store ( online or not ) dont matter just bring the print to them ..its the store policy to do that...i got 2 AC110 for 44.99 at petsmarts (69.99) a bunch of people here been doing that no problem


That just backs my point that the employees at Pet Smart are fools it is not policy.

Am I saying that attempting to get this type of deal is wrong? NO! I would do it, I have tried and which is why I know it does not work as well as the fact that like I said I work in retail. I know my store wont do it and my Manager wont be afraid to turn you down. Go ahead and call corporate and they will turn you down also. Come in with a flyer from a actual competitor and they would be glad to match the price :wink: !


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I called and spoke to the mgr in the Maplewood Mn store- he told me their corporate policy is to match all competitors prices, even online. Simply bring in the ad or printout, with the date on it (supplied by your computer upon printing) and they will honor it.


----------



## 4Runner (Sep 6, 2007)

sbernstecker said:


> My 3 stores that are close by me here in the Columbus OH area will only match their own online prices. They won't match anyone else's
> 
> It sounds to me that it is different everywhere and the managers just do what their managers tell them to do, does anybody know for sure what the corporate policy is?


False. them are managers trying to make the store more money so they get BIGGER bonus every quarter for them self's. It is petsmarts policy to match ALL ADDS be it on line or not. If they do not get ahold of a corporate number and inform them that these stores are not following company policy


----------



## 4Runner (Sep 6, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> Exactly, they only match online prices of their own online store. They will not match online exclusive store such as Dr's Foster and Smith. Now if PETCO has a online special then they might do it but not online OR catalog exclusive type stores and they have many reasons why.
> 
> Stores like Dr's Foster and Smith and other online exclusive stores as well as the mail catalog stores are a whole different ball game!
> 
> ...


Again. It's their COMPANY POLICY to match ALL prices. I didn't make it up. I was not the one to come up with the idea. It's their Policy to price match be it online retailers or not. And NOT just their online prices. If you have a store that is not doing so you need to get a hold of the corporate office cause that store is breaking policy rules. There are 9 different PetSmarts with in 30 miles of me and ALL have matched prices form DR F&S-BigAl's-Thatpetplace and a few others I have used. NONE have ever giving me a problem about it. Go ahead and call corporate. They WONT turn you down also. Try it your self before giving up cause the manager of the store you went to does not want to loss his top dollar earrings for the quarter by selling something that's half of what he sells it for.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a friend who works at petsmart. He told me they make the majority of their money on "maintenance purchases" - food, bedding, and litter. Things like that. These prices are set to be generally a bit higher than online sources but lower than combined price + shipping from these places.

Other items like aquariums, filters, and things are marked up far higher than they need to. Some folks buy no questions asked, others take advantage of sales and price matches. The buying power of the company is at least equal to what Dr Foster's and Smith can command, rest assured that they are paying the same amount on their end for those products, so it doesn't really hurt them to match.

We forget that our hobby is just a tiny slice of the pet industry. Dogs and cats are the money makers. Look at the square footage of the store and see what percentage is devoted to us as opposed to the dog and cat folks. That is a direct correlation to the amount of revenue we generate compared to that segment of the pet industry.

The reason for the mark up is we are effectively paying to "rent" the shelf space for the product. They money they spend to stock the aquarium section of the store stays tied up in the system longer than the money they spend on rawhide bones. In a place that tracks success on monthly sales and profit points slower moving merchandise is going to be marked up ao as not to hamper the overall numbers for the store.

So basically some managers don't want to price match (someone mentioned bonuses which is likely right on the money, their PAC's probably have a section for price matches and other related things), but as a company policy they aren't going to price match themselves out of business. They aren't losing money on a price match, if a ton of people start going to them instead of Doc F & S then their slow moving merchandise will become fast moving merchandise and the base price point will be lowered to reflect that.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

I sent an email to Petsmart Customer Service and this the answer I got back.



> To back up our claim of Everyday Low Prices, we offer to price match
> items of local retail competitors. This guarantee states that if a
> Customer finds a lower price from a legitimate retailer on any identical
> item that they have purchased from PetSmart, we will price match the
> ...


I guess whoever can get a manager at their local store to do it.. Good for you. :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

jwerner,
seems like everyone else but you is getting them to match online price to dr fosters.
i know i did. it works where i am.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

sbernstecker said:


> We will price match other .com companies to petsmart.com. So, *store to store,
> on-line to on-line. petsmart.com to PetSmart store*. /quote]
> 
> What does online to online mean?


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

I have used this as well, every petsmart in Phoenix told me they HAVE to price match ANYTHING ONLINE.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

What I would guess is that if you were ordering on Petsmart.com and Bigals had it cheaper they would match the price. The only way I could imagine this helping any would be if you ordered enough. Petsmart gives you free shipping.

If that was not the case, I don't have a clue what they are talking about :-?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sbernstecker said:


> My 3 stores that are close by me here in the Columbus OH area will only match their own online prices. They won't match anyone else's
> 
> It sounds to me that it is different everywhere and the managers just do what their managers tell them to do, does anybody know for sure what the corporate policy is?


only matching petsmarts online??? then that manager is freaking dum$$$ ...the price at petsmarts and petsmarts.com is the freakin SAME...doesnt make any sence


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

cichlids _killer said:


> only matching petsmarts online??? then that manager is freaking dum$$$ ...the price at petsmarts and petsmarts.com is the freakin SAME...doesnt make any sence


I don't know what petsmart you are going to, but there have been many times that their online price is much lower than the store price. I got my XP3 matched with their online price last year. The online price was $104.00 and there store price was somewhere in the $170.00 range


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sbernstecker said:


> cichlids _killer said:
> 
> 
> > only matching petsmarts online??? then that manager is freaking dum$$$ ...the price at petsmarts and petsmarts.com is the freakin SAME...doesnt make any sence
> ...


may be its a ONSALE online ....noways everydays price their online store cheaper than store. anyways im not trying to starts anythings but just doesn't sound right in my ears...


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

cichlids _killer said:


> may be its a ONSALE online ....noways everydays price their online store cheaper than store. anyways im not trying to starts anythings but just doesn't sound right in my ears...


I didn't take it that you were trying to start something. 

Take a look at this link, when I have needed to use carbon to remove meds this is what I use
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753123

If I remember right the store price here is close to $9.00 maybe more, so as you can see there is quite a difference on some items. On the other hand I have also seen that the price online is more than in the store..

Go figure!!


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

sbernstecker said:


> cichlids _killer said:
> 
> 
> > may be its a ONSALE online ....noways everydays price their online store cheaper than store. anyways im not trying to starts anythings but just doesn't sound right in my ears...
> ...


I'll add to this. My local PetSmart informed me the same as the corporate email above. Also, to cichlids_killer, the everyday price in a PetSmart for Hikari Cichlid BioGold is $19.99. The everyday price for the exact same bag of food on PetSmart.com is $8.49. This is not a temporary online sale. I have been printing out the webpage every Sunday for the last six months.

The online prices are nearly always tons cheaper than in the store. The clerk always has to call a manager to ring it up. When asked about the large disparity in price, the manager, usually irritated, always uses the excuse that you have to pay shipping on the website. I always inform him/her that their website offers free shipping. Etc. and so forth. But, I always get it for $8.49.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

convictkid said:


> yea I think petsmart lists the size for red devils and midas, and green terrors as 8 inches max! lol and a 30 gallon plus tank is required! Can you imagina a 14 inch red devil in a 30 gallon tank ! lol!


A 30g is big enough for two 14" red devils at an inch per gallon (with room to spare)


----------



## navycigarsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

I know that when I got my 2 XP3's an online retailer was having a big sale on them and I didn't feel like waiting for the shipping so I took the print out to two different Petsmarts and one manager would not match the price due to it being an online retailer but the other store had no problems matching the price. I think that I save about 150.00 doing this. So I guess that some managers know the "rules" and some don't or just don't care


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

JWerner2 said:


> I went for a interview at a Pet smart once, I got rejected of course simply cause they don't know what they #%$& they are doing and are afraid of having a basic employee succeed them.


I'm pretty sure that's not the reason you weren't hired. I'm suprised you even got an interview, your grammar is so bad it makes my head spin.

Communication skills aside, it is uncommon for retail stores especially big box stores to match online competitors prices. Rather it is a corporate policy or not, Petsmart will match their own online prices as well as other .com prices. I'm not sure why you have such a hard time with that, if they don't make money because of foolish managers they won't be in the game much longer and the LFS may come back. No matter what happens the customer wins.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

kornphlake said:


> Petsmart will match their own online prices as well as other .com prices


I have to disagree. I sent an email to Petsmart Customer Care and this was their response. As you can see the corporate policy is not to match any other .com prices except their own.

"To back up our claim of Everyday Low Prices, we offer to price match 
items of local retail competitors. This guarantee states that if a 
Customer finds a lower price from a legitimate retailer on any identical 
item that they have purchased from PetSmart, we will price match the 
competitor's retail price at the PetSmart retail store. This guarantee 
gives our claim of Everyday Low Prices its credibility and is a vital 
part of our total company image.

*The only on-line price matching we do is petsmart.com only. We will not 
price match other on-line companies with our store prices. We will 
price match other .com companies to petsmart.com. So, store to store, 
on-line to on-line. petsmart.com to PetSmart store*.

Next time you are in the PetSmart store, please speak with the Store 
Manager, who will gladly assist you with any questions. You are 
important to PetSmart and we value any input you may have now and in the 
future."

Sincerely, 
Barany Chittenden 
Product Care Specialist


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

kornphlake said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > I went for a interview at a Pet smart once, I got rejected of course simply cause they don't know what they #%$& they are doing and are afraid of having a basic employee succeed them.
> ...


 :lol: What a tool. Stoop low much?

No they will not match online prices of .com stores and I will stick to that.

I really don't have a hard time with that. I let the conversation go a while back and now decide to just see how things were going. What point are your attacks toward me proving besides your own ignorance?

Next time you decide to flame someone for grammar do a bit of proof reading on your own posts and I may also suggest downloading ieSpell.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

sbernstecker said:


> kornphlake said:
> 
> 
> > Petsmart will match their own online prices as well as other .com prices
> ...


 :dancing: Twice this has come up and people still are not catching on!

OK, well I have no hard feelings for those of you that said I was wrong. Like I said it simply validates the fact that the Managers you have gotten this information from do not even know the Corporate policies of the store that they work for and therefore are dumb.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Double post. Please delete.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

lol i went yesterday to one and they wouldn't do it, so i went to my normal one, and the store manager called the first store i went to and yelled at them about how every store should do it, so maybe it's different for each region or something


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its the same just another prime example of why I determine that they are almost all idiots.

If the other Manager had any kind of spine he would do something to stand up for himself.

Sometimes they just don't feel like dealing with things which is one big reason why I don't understand how stores like this succeed so well and are still putting up more and more updated version of the store. They really lose out on allot of money ( both PETCO and Petsmart ).

And sometimes,......well I don't feel like beating a dead horse :zz: . You know my point :thumb: .


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

Hey i agree, they are morons. somone tried to get me to get a pacu cuz they look so cool, stay small, and lover african cichlids....i laughed in their face, then walked out.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Those Polocks Sold me Dying tetras Im Gonna Sue them For that I Hate petco

So Screw Them and there Crappy Store


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Idiots. The aren't supposed to match prices like that. They can match prices of other non online retailers but from what I have been told by many different people they aren't allowed to match online retailers prices.
> 
> I went for a interview at a Pet smart once, I got rejected of course simply cause they don't know what they #%$& they are doing and are afraid of having a basic employee succeed them.
> 
> ...


They probably don't want people who know what they are talking about because they don't want them not selling the Pacu to the person with a ten gallon .

Personally the only reasons I ever go to petsmart are for dog stuff (frontline I only buy online though...you can get twice as much frontline for half the price of petsmart) and emergency fish supplies (ie, new heater if one at home broke or dechlorinator).

The one by though does pricematch other online retailers but another by me only matches their own website...so it really depends on who happens to be working there or is the manager I guess...

~Ed


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> They probably don't want people who know what they are talking about because they don't want them not selling the Pacu to the person with a ten gallon .


 :lol: But fish only grow to the surroundings! :lol: Then die of _EARLY _age :x

I go cause they do have good deals on dry goods and I have had issues ordering stuff in the past. Not with the vendors I dealt with but with the people that like to steal packages by the door while you are at work.

Now if those of you that tried to contradict me read that quote you will see that I did not say that they wont do it but they are not supposed to do it so I am sure some of you have had the chance to rip them off in that way :lol: .

BTW, on the job thing,.... I got one of those postcards in the mail explaining that they did not hire me basicaly because they would not meat my expectations and felt I could do better but they then sent a 10% off coupon and said thay still value me as a customer.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

i always wondered about that, we know you need money, but your too smart for us, so we wont hire you....right.


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people do not use common sence. If you contact the corporate about the " scam" they are going to catch wind that allot of people are doing the "scam", and then proceed with sending every last petco/petsmart a memo saying, "Make sure to price only petco/petsmarts online store prices. Just coming from a ex petco employee.


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yea by the way, i did it yesterday and it worked for me. Thanks for the tip.


----------

